# Babb's October Meeting - On The 18th (early)



## edschache (10/10/12)

Hi All,

Just a quick reminder that this months meeting is the 18th, a week earlier than usual.

The Babb's October meeting will be held this Thursday, September 18, at the Lynndon Bowls Club, 47 Galsworthy St, Holland Park West

Arrive 7:30pm for an 8:00pm start.

This month's mini comp is Lager / Pilsner

At time of entry, beer must be nominated into BABB's beer classes: 2.1 Australian Lager, 2.2 Australian Premium Lager, 2.3 Pale Continental Lager, 2.4. Munich Helles, 2.5. Dortmunder, 2.6 Classic American Pilsner, 2.7 German Pilsner (Pils), 2.8. Bohemian Pilsener, 2.9 Oktoberfest/Mrzen, 2.10 Vienna Lager, 2.11 California Common Beer, 2.12 Munich Dunkel, 2.13 Schwarzbier (Black Beer)

We always welcome visitors to come and check out the club and we're more than happy to give you advice about getting started, improving your process, tasting/judging beer and much more. Just come along and have a yarn - collectively we've got a wealth of knowledge within the club and would love to share it with you.

As always, we look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## edschache (11/10/12)

bump for the lunchtime crowd - please pass on the message about the meeting next week to any fellow babbs goers that you know.

Cheers,

Ed


----------



## clarkey7 (11/10/12)

edschache said:


> bump for the lunchtime crowd - please pass on the message about the meeting next week to any fellow babbs goers that you know.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Ed


That snuck up on me - thanks for the heads up....
PB


----------



## Aydos (11/10/12)

Make sure Rowy knows as he might forget again.


----------



## kegs23 (11/10/12)

edschache said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just a quick reminder that this months meeting is the 18th, a week earlier than usual.
> 
> ...







for the mini comp do you need one 700ml bottle or two 700ml bottles


----------



## edschache (11/10/12)

One for the mini comp.

One to share is an added bonus


----------



## Smokomark (11/10/12)

Can you only enter one beer?
If two are permitted can they be in the same category?


----------



## tallie (11/10/12)

smokomark said:


> Can you only enter one beer?
> If two are permitted can they be in the same category?



Visitors can enter one for feedback. Members can enter one for points plus one for feedback. Points are used to determine the place-getters on the night and count towards the Most Consistent Brewer award that is presented at the end of the year. If you enter two beers, you have to nominate up front which one is for points and which is for feedback only.

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## edschache (18/10/12)

*bump* Tonight's the night if you want to try your luck with your lager or pilsner.


----------



## Aydos (18/10/12)

I hope the October meeting wasn't on the 18th Sept as i think i have missed it!


----------



## edschache (18/10/12)

aydos said:


> I hope the October meeting wasn't on the 18th Sept as i think i have missed it!



Oops - didn't even notice that - yeah it's tonight... in October... the 10th month. That's when I'll be there anyway so worst case it'll be very small samples of a very 'fresh' belgian dubbel in the carpark.

Ed


----------



## Parks (18/10/12)

edschache said:


> Oops - didn't even notice that - yeah it's tonight... in October... the 10th month. That's when I'll be there anyway so worst case it'll be very small samples of a very 'fresh' belgian dubbel in the carpark.
> 
> Ed


Ha! Well my CAP will have been lagering for 36 hours so we'll have a couple of 'fresh' brews


----------



## surfin_til (18/10/12)

Hey Ed,

Thanks for the update. We're new to the brewing scene and will come along tonight for a chat.

cheers

dave and brendan


----------



## RdeVjun (18/10/12)

Parks said:


> Ha! Well my CAP will have been lagering for 36 hours so we'll have a couple of 'fresh' brews


Florian might have a similar Pils! IIRC it did well at BABB Annual with under a week in the bottle, straight out of primary.

BTW, I'll have to skip this one fellas as I'm back in Toowoomba for a fortnight, shame though as I still have a Munich Helles to enter the minicomp.


----------



## Florian (18/10/12)

I won't be there either, figure that, when it's lager night...

Said pilsener got a first at BABBs under said conditions but absolutely lost at QABC a few weeks later and filtering. No more lagering for me, Pilseners are to be drunk fresh...


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (18/10/12)

Florian said:


> I won't be there either, figure that, when it's lager night...
> 
> Said pilsener got a first at BABBs under said conditions but absolutely lost at QABC. No more lagering for me, Pilseners are to be drunk fresh...



Same thing happened to my Golden Strong Pale Lager - it was 'old' according to tasting notes.

Still got a 2nd though!

Goomba


----------



## Parks (18/10/12)

Florian said:


> I won't be there either, figure that, when it's lager night...
> 
> Said pilsener got a first at BABBs under said conditions but absolutely lost at QABC. No more lagering for me, Pilseners are to be drunk fresh...



I'm just hoping mine has dropped a bit clearer than my taste test last night. I will leave the fermenter another week at 0 to clear, perfectly in time for when I thought this month's BABBs would be


----------



## Ross (18/10/12)

Guys, if any of you are up for a quick beer before BABBS tonight, Ex Brisbanite Matt Armstrong is back over on holiday from the Rocky Mountains where he is now the brewer at the Grizzly Paw Brewery.
We have brewed up one of his specialty beers "Trouble & Strife", a Black IPA & it will be on tap from this morning at Tipplers Tap. Matt & myself will be at Tipplers from approx 5pm tonight for those interested in catching up for a beer & a chat.
Tipplers have created some special dishes for the occasion including maple syrup pork sliders...Yummmm....


cheers Ross


----------



## edschache (18/10/12)

Ross said:


> Guys, if any of you are up for a quick beer before BABBS tonight, Ex Brisbanite Matt Armstrong is back over on holiday from the Rocky Mountains where he is now the brewer at the Grizzly Paw Brewery.
> We have brewed up one of his specialty beers "Trouble & Strife", a Black IPA & it will be on tap from this morning at Tipplers Tap. Matt & myself will be at Tipplers from approx 5pm tonight for those interested in catching up for a beer & a chat.
> Tipplers have created some special dishes for the occasion including maple syrup pork sliders...Yummmm....
> 
> ...



OT: DOH! I couldn't decided whether to go to tipplers for lunch or go and run some errands. I left at 12:05 to run my errands  Looks like I'll have to detour on the way home.

Florian: you'll still win the mini-comp without entering anything I'm sure.


----------



## clarkey7 (20/10/12)

I distributed hop rhizomes on Thursday night.

I had no idea who I had promised them to...so I just handed them around to people that I may have had a drunken conversation about hops with in the past  

There are more than one in each bag as some of them look a bit dead - I tried to make sure at least one in each bag will be a goer.

Get em in the ground quick, position them for full sun, try and face the nodules up, water them in well and don't bury them too deep (5cm from the surface is more than enough depth). Keep the ground moist (not wet) as with other plants. There are great articles on here that tell you how to do just about everything you need to know about hops.

If they do not take or you were one of the people I promised hop rhizomes to and missed out, let me know and I'll dig around and get you another one.

There is a hop bine growing up in the middle of my lawn 5-6m away from where I planted a Mt Hood. This means there are potentially plenty of Mt Hood Rhizomes down there if I could be bothered digging them up.

Cheers,

PB

PS - There were not many visitors last Thursday as our webpage says 4th Thursday of each month and non-members are not on our email...
AHB is the only other place that lets people know we are not going to be there next Thursday...might want to put something on the webpaage and on there door at the bowls club - just a thought.


----------



## edschache (20/10/12)

website homepage updated - good suggestion


----------

